# Current Meters for 200 amp residential circuit panel? Will this work?



## Don2222 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello

Looking for some good quality guages for a 200 amp circuit panel.
Will these work? See pics below:

From here:
Current Meter
http://www.surplussales.com/Meters/MtrACAmps.html

Current Transformer
http://www.surplussales.com/Transformers/CurrentT-1.html


*AC Meter
0 - 200 amps AC*





(MTR) MR36W200ACA
*Simpson* 200 amp panel meter is 5 amps full scale. Sealed. 3-1/2" diameter, 2-3/4" hole, 2-1/4" behind panel.
*Current Transformer
200 : 5 Amp Ratio*





(TM) 5103
*Electromagnetic Industries Model 51. *50 - 400 Hz, 5 phase. 1-7/16" diameter center hole. 1-3/16" deep x 3-3/4" wide x 4-1/4" high. P/N: 864362. NSN: 5950-00-250-6949.


----------



## semipro (Nov 7, 2014)

Its hard to tell from the specs provided by the site you link and I couldn't find specs for that gauge anywhere else. 

I'm not sure what you're trying to do but have you considered a clamp on amp meter like this: 
http://www.transcat.com/extech-ma20...6ApANPBaInM2vK6Rveq60aH3n2-9-VHfSgaAhGA8P8HAQ

I'd be concerned about connecting that transformer and gauge inline on a residential circuit.  If it goes bad for some reason it would disrupt the circuit.  Also, I suspect that any transformer will add some inductance to a circuit which can change power factors.


----------



## seige101 (Nov 7, 2014)

semipro said:


> I'd be concerned about connecting that transformer and gauge inline on a residential circuit.  If it goes bad for some reason it would disrupt the circuit.  Also, I suspect that any transformer will add some inductance to a circuit which can change power factors.



The Ct's go around the wire you want to measure the current on and then get wired directly to the gauge. This wouldn't have affect on the circuit.


----------



## semipro (Nov 7, 2014)

seige101 said:


> The Ct's go around the wire you want to measure the current on and then get wired directly to the gauge. This wouldn't have affect on the circuit.


Got it.  I was thinking of a conventional transformer, not what is effectively an inductive pickup.
Still, its not a split pickup so you'd have to disconnect whatever wire you're going to monitor so you can run it through the middle.
The cost of the two pieces is close to that of the inductive multimeter.  Knowing the application would help give some context.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 7, 2014)

seige101 said:


> The Ct's go around the wire you want to measure the current on and then get wired directly to the gauge. This wouldn't have affect on the circuit.



Agree, that is why it should work fine.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 7, 2014)

semipro said:


> Got it.  I was thinking of a conventional transformer, not what is effectively an inductive pickup.
> Still, its not a split pickup so you'd have to disconnect whatever wire you're going to monitor so you can run it through the middle.
> The cost of the two pieces is close to that of the inductive multimeter.  Knowing the application would help give some context.



The application is one meter on each 200 amp main breaker to monitor current usage in the home.
A new box will be installed so now is the time to slip in those inductive pick ups.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 8, 2014)

That's silly, how about just buying an efergy? I see mine right now reporting and logging a 430 watt load passing into my panel.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 8, 2014)

You like the efergy?  It's wireless, right?  My energy detective is power line carrier and it's unreliable;  thinking of switching if not too much dough.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 8, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> You like the efergy?  It's wireless, right?  My energy detective is power line carrier and it's unreliable;  thinking of switching if not too much dough.



Love it. Yes wireless and I have the display in the living room. We get a kick out of turning on 4 cree 9.5 watt can light bulbs and seeing the 38 watt change. It seems very accurate.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Nov 8, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking for some good quality guages for a 200 amp circuit panel.
> Will these work? See pics below:.



Yeah, that's an old school setup that'll work, but I'll 2x the Efergy suggestion.

You'll be in $300+, but won't have remote reading or the historical data logging.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 15, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> That's silly, how about just buying an efergy? I see mine right now reporting and logging a 430 watt load passing into my panel.



Hello

My electrician and I have Never heard about efergy! Thanks
http://www.powermeterstore.com/prod...home-display?gclid=CLqZto6byMICFWho7AodIDEAGQ


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 15, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> My electrician and I have Never heard about efergy! Thanks
> http://www.powermeterstore.com/prod...home-display?gclid=CLqZto6byMICFWho7AodIDEAGQ


 
Mine isn't the exact model but similar. It only displays the wattage being used. Still stare at it far more than I thought I would.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 15, 2014)

I tried these meters because I could not get the ones in the 1st post.

However the analog meters are just not accurate enough to see the current draw like the testers that electricians have that you can buy at home depot.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello

Finally I found some nice 200/5 amp ratio current transforms along with LCD digital current meters for $29.99 for Meter&CT! ! !
Only on E-Bay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD-Digital...er-/370642657759?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160
LCD Digital AMP Panel Meter AC 200A + Current transformer

*Brand New 3½ Blue LCD Digital AMP Panel Meter
AC 0-199.9A + Current transformer
It's brand new, good quality & high performance
TYPE : LCD
Power : 9V-12V DC OR AC
Accuracy : 0.1A
Size : 79 mm x 43 mm x 24 mm

Shipping:
FREE Economy Shipping from outside US | See details
See details about international shipping here. See exclusions
Item ships from China! See return address in 1st pic below!*

These meters were harder to install. We had to pull the meter and disconnect the main leads to install the current transformers. These transformers have nic plastic protective caps over the terminals.
The displays need a seperate 9-12 VAC or VDC so I purchased a Philmore 120VAC to 12VAC 40VA  plug in transformer. I could not get just a hardwire reduction transformer.
So we added an AC outlet on the bottom right side of the electric panel. Then we added a large plastic work box on the top right side to run the current transformer wires.

Then a simple retangular cut in the plastic cover to snap in the current meters!!

Now when power is lost, I can assure what we turn back on does not exceed 30 amps

Also I can see what the house draws for current on a day to day basis also.

Still thinking of adding the efergy too. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## CaptSpiff (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice display! 
How much load do the 2 digital amp meters draw? 
Could you have powered the whole thing with a pair of 6v lantern batteries? 
Maybe even a 9v battery with a on/off switch. Since it don't need to be on when you're not looking at it.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 17, 2014)

The thing is, you have to be in the basement to read it.  With an energy monitor you can be up top.  I put an extra set of current transformers on the generator lead in the panel and can theoretically read generator load with the TED.  I say theoretically because I actually did that once and probably forgot how to do it now.  

I don't see how you can read the generator load with where your CTs are located.  It looks to me like it just reads the load on each leg of the mains, which will be dead and isolated when the generator is running.  You should get the effergy, put its CTs on the generator leads, and then you can carry around that wireless marvel anywhere you want to, like, maybe, outside where the generator is running (not sure of range), upstairs where you're turning on your loads, etc.

However, I could be, and am a lot, wrong.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 17, 2014)

CaptSpiff said:


> Nice display!
> How much load do the 2 digital amp meters draw?
> Could you have powered the whole thing with a pair of 6v lantern batteries?
> Maybe even a 9v battery with a on/off switch. Since it don't need to be on when you're not looking at it.



I was thinking about using a battery to power the meters but just came up with a better idea.
When I am not looking at the meters which is most of the time, I installed a switched outlet. It shuts the meter display and circuityr right off so the meters will last a long, long time!

Also no sense of wasting more energy!

Click pics to enlarge:


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 17, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I don't see how you can read the generator load with where your CTs are located. It looks to me like it just reads the load on each leg of the mains, which will be dead and isolated when the generator is running. You should get the effergy, put its CTs on the generator leads, and then you can carry around that wireless marvel anywhere you want to, like, maybe, outside where the generator is running (not sure of range), upstairs where you're turning on your loads, etc.



Good point! Thank-you. Still thinking about the efergy, looks really nice. Thanks alot ! ! !


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 18, 2014)

I have the efegy too, whatever the cheapest version is.  Can download usage data via USB and make usage reports.  Given periodic loads, this is much better than a real-time display without logging.  It has been solid for >18 mos of ownership.

I also have a smart meter.....data from the meter and the efegy are close, with the meter recording about 1% higher usage consistently, if you care.


----------

